# Sable 10 weeks to 1.8 years:)



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

We have come a long way Safari is just over a year and half old and has changed so much since we brought her home.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

She is a very nice looking dog.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never tried a true stack. I realized editing that I was on the wrong side for most pics. Her back legs were backward. Still happy with nice alert standing shots.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Safari is a gorgeous girl!!:wub:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty girl. Neat name also


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl! And love the name! Enya is a similar looking sable, but at almost four months looks in color similar to Safari's as she is now. I can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

@SiegersMom, what a beauty. Which breeder is she from?


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Sudenblick in TX. She is out of Athos and Capri.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

SiegersMom said:


> We have come a long way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Do you have any pics of her at 6 months? She reminds me a bit of my Axel.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Safari is a looker , what a Girl 
Love those Sables


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:wub: beautiful dog!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

She was 6-months here.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MommyofMoose (Nov 5, 2016)

What a stunner!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is gorgeous!!!! Sables are my favorite!


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

She is beautiful!! Athos was my boys maternal grandfather. He is out of Nero and Lacassandra(Kyra/Athos) his paternal grandfather was Dax


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Milliegsd said:


> She is beautiful!! Athos was my boys maternal grandfather. He is out of Nero and Lacassandra(Kyra/Athos) his paternal grandfather was Dax




I remember seeing that breeding listed. How old is your boy now? He is a good looking boy We've been very happy with Safari. She is just a fun dog . Very sweet, loves people and can kick it in gear when the ball come out...lol.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you! He's been a dream, solid nerves very confident. He's super loving and sweet and his drive is awesome 
I've seen a post of safari on the fb page before! Love the name Safari so unique 
Glad to hear she's doing so well! So glad I found sudenblick


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

He just turned 7 months!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

SiegersMom said:


> She was 6-months here.


Oh wow, she is a bit darker than Axel at that age. She is beautiful. 

This is Axel from a couple days ago. He is about 6.5 months.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

The sable color morphs in different light. In full sun the light under coat shows more. Axel is beautiful.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Milliegsd said:


> Thank you! He's been a dream, solid nerves very confident. He's super loving and sweet and his drive is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an adventure picking her up so the name fits...lol. My daughter actually came up with it as we drove away from Tanya's. She does a good job with her dogs. I love hearing from others and seeing how they are doing. You will have a lot of fun with your boy as he grows.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Safari will be two next week. We got her CGC last Fall now I hope to get Pennhip and OFA over spring break.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Safari is a beautiful girl.


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

gorgeous girl!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Love those sables!! Such amazing colours!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

pretty girl!!!


----------

